# Meineke "glasspacks" installed on '04... GREAT sound, dirt cheap



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I just had Meineke "glasspacks" installed and love the sound. 2 of them installed in the place of stock mufflers for $90 including labor. They were going to charge $75 just to do strait pipe in place of the mufflers... dunno how that works out (probably them charging me more than they should for something they don't have set labor charges for) but i decided it was worth the extra $15 to keep the popping to a minimum.

I love the sound. It's not too noticable at idle (sounds close to stock w/ a little more rasp) but when you open it up it gets loud, low, and a bit raspy on shift/decel. All in all I love it and think it's a great intermediary step until i do LTs and a full stainless catback. Popping isn't bad at all, i never even notice it if i'm driving with restraint. If you want to keep the popping down make sure they put the baffle opennings facing forward... if they do the baffles facing backwards it's pretty much the same as having strait pipes.


----------

